# Recurrent or chronic



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 9, 2011)

Is a recurrent condition the same as chronic?


----------



## annakilker (Feb 10, 2011)

*recurrent or chronic*

The way I see it: a chronic condition is always present, sometimes more symptomatic than others.  In a recurrent condition, the condition my have been treated no longer exiists, then it comes back.


----------

